

Why I switched from an iPhone to a Xiaomi - wslh
https://medium.com/@wmougayar/why-i-switched-from-an-iphone-to-a-xiaomi-4ae3ad8d3779

======
jdhawk
The Xiaomi's are really interesting phones, and will probably do very well in
the US -if- they really start to support the LTE/XLTE networks.

For the majority of users who are chasing smartphones, 3G is not going to cut
it.

